# Who makes the best impact driver?



## MidWestPro (Dec 12, 2011)

I use impact drivers for a lot of different projects but especially for deck screws and was curious what brand everyone thinks is the best and which one has the longest lasting battery life?


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

To me its like what type of women you like. Ever one likes different ones same as tools. I use dewalt


----------



## mbobbish734 (Apr 28, 2011)

Ryobi 18v lith-ion:jester:


----------



## detroit687 (Sep 4, 2008)

My vote is the dewalt 20v


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Define "best".


----------



## MidWestPro (Dec 12, 2011)

angus242 said:


> Define "best".


I usually prefer Makita, but I don't have a Makite impact and was thinkin about getting one.

Best would = Longest battery life, can take a lot of recharges before needing a new battery, doesn't crap out after a couple weeks, etc etc


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

My impact has a hose instead of a battery.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Bosch IMO. Makita, Panasonic, Metabo. Are pretty outstanding as well. 

Dewalt and Milwaukee. Decent.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Where's all the cheerleaders????


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

MidWestPro said:


> I usually prefer Makita, but I don't have a Makite impact and was thinkin about getting one.
> 
> Best would = Longest battery life, can take a lot of recharges before needing a new battery, doesn't crap out after a couple weeks, etc etc


Just giving you a bit of crapola! 

All you'll get are opinions and you know what's said about them.

Best thing (I feel) is to go to a store that has multiple on display and hold them to see if one feels "best". If it's DeWalt, Milwaukee, Bosch, Hitachi or Ryobi, put it down and buy the Makita :shifty:


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

I have 4 18v makitas and 2 12v and they have been unreal for taking a beating and still going. I have only had one battery in 7 yrs crap out and that was cause i charged it while it completely freeZing out. Other than that all 12 batteries still going strong


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

skillman said:


> To me its like what type of women you like.


I am partial to the blue ones and the red ones.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## detroit687 (Sep 4, 2008)

CanningCustom said:


> I have 4 18v makitas and 2 12v and they have been unreal for taking a beating and still going. I have only had one battery in 7 yrs crap out and that was cause i charged it while it completely freeZing out. Other than that all 12 batteries still going strong


I haven't been so lucky. I've burned up several makita batts and at a $100 bucks a piece I try to use my corded tools as much as possible


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

MidWestPro said:


> I use impact drivers for a lot of different projects but especially for deck screws and was curious what brand everyone thinks is the best and which one has the longest lasting battery life?


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

I second that.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Panasonic are pretty dang good.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

skillman said:


> To me its like what type of women you like. I use dewalt


So you like yellow and black ones:shifty:



MidWestPro said:


> I usually prefer Makita, but I don't have a Makite impact and was thinkin about getting one.
> 
> Best would = Longest battery life, can take a lot of recharges before needing a new battery, doesn't crap out after a couple weeks, etc etc


I never buy new batteries, better to buy new ones at the big sale and sell the old ones:thumbsup: 



TimelessQuality said:


> Where's all the cheerleaders????


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

I really like my Bosch....but I have worked with guys that had the Makitas and they will drive screws faster....if that's what "better " means...


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

I have been doing a lot of cortex screws and we have found that the bit for the cortex doesn't like being impacted. We now prefer the Milwaukee 28v non-impacting for that type of deck screw. Other then that we use either the 18v Makita or Milwaukee


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

WildWill said:


> I have been doing a lot of cortex screws and we have found that the bit for the cortex doesn't like being impacted. We now prefer the Milwaukee 28v non-impacting for that type of deck screw. Other then that we use either the 18v Makita or Milwaukee


Wouldn't using a impact grade cortex bit be better than using a heavy drill. 


But anyway back to the OP. No doubt it's the makita brushless. It ain't cheap but if you have a couple of batteries then just get the body only. I been trying to kill my makita impact I have had for about 6 years and it just won't die. It's put in untold amount of screws. Even dropped it of a deck yesterday onto concrete from 10ft up with a long bit in it hoping to ruin the drive line in it so I could get the brushless makita. Been using it as a hammer to knock joists into place as well. Dam thing just keeps going. Wish it had a screw counter on it so I knew how many had gone through the thing. I put in well over 3000 screws a week with it on avg.


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> Wouldn't using a impact grade cortex bit be better than using a heavy drill.


We tried that too, shattered the head of the cortex. :laughing:


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

The Brushless Makita LXDT01 is hard to beat in the impact wars. If you haven't tried one yous should. The power is plenty, and brushless tools are made to extend the battery run-time.

There was also a good article written about them recently.

http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/industry-news.asp?sectionID=1490&articleID=1721612


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Brian Peters said:


> I really like my Bosch....but I have worked with guys that had the Makitas and they will drive screws faster....if that's what "better " means...


Really?


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't like to admit it but....yes


----------



## detroit687 (Sep 4, 2008)

jiffy said:


> The Brushless Makita LXDT01 is hard to beat in the impact wars. If you haven't tried one yous should. The power is plenty, and brushless tools are made to extend the battery run-time.
> 
> There was also a good article written about them recently.
> 
> http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/industry-news.asp?sectionID=1490&articleID=1721612


I liked this article but they didn't test the dewalt 20v


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

detroit687 said:


> I liked this article but they didn't test the dewalt 20v


would you actually buy dewalt cordless? i see no reason to consider them anymore.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

detroit687 said:


> I liked this article but they didn't test the dewalt 20v


Just check the 18v specs. It's the same exact driver with just 20v sticker instead of 18v


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

detroit687 said:


> I liked this article but they didn't test the dewalt 20v


I don't see any advantages to the Dewalt 20v. They are basically catching up to the rest of the tool companies with cordless, and calling it 20v. 

Did you know in Europe they are calling the Dewalt 20v the XR Lithium 18v. They also call the 12v stuff 10.8v in the UK. They may have laws that don't allow the marketing tactics we allow over here. Marketing at it's finest.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Brian Peters said:


> I don't like to admit it but....yes


Makita btd141

Battery
18V (Compact) (3.0 Ah) Li-Ion
Hex Shank
1/4"
No Load Speed
0 - 2,300 RPM
Impacts Per Minute
0 - 3,200 IPM
Maximum Torque
1,330 in. lbs. (150 Nm)
Net Weight
3.3 lbs. 

Bosch impactor 3aHr batteries

Drive	1/4" Hex
Impact Rate	0-3,200
Length	5.7"
No Load RPM	0-2,800
Torque (in. lbs.)	1,500
Voltage	18V
Weight (lbs.)	3.8

I found that very hard to believe.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh boy...we're down to posting stats! :laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Oh boy...we're down to posting stats! :laughing:


Mines bigger.... oh wait... :laughing:


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes we are.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

I had to. You can't deny it. Laughing


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

detroit687 said:


> I liked this article but they didn't test the dewalt 20v


Dewalt did not send it for testing for some reason. I don't know why. The model they did send was pretty good, but on all counts, the Makita Brushless was the winner.


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

Mike- said:


> Makita btd141
> 
> Battery
> 18V (Compact) (3.0 Ah) Li-Ion
> ...


 I see these specs are for the 3 aHr batteries.... mine is the 1.5....must have something to do with it? I'll have to look at the specs on my impact and compare!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Mike- said:


> Yes we are.


Kinda an inside from a similar thread from a few months back.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

angus242 said:


> Kinda an inside from a similar thread from a few months back.


Yup


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

hahah all the drill threads... every week someone want to know the best impact or the best cordless drill. Well look no more... its the kitawakeewaltobyigid


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

https://panasonic.ca/english/powertools/impact/EY7550LR2S.asp

3.3 AHr 18 volt with a great ip rating. Hmmmm I think I just fell in love all over. 

Damn.


----------

